# Rich Mountain Hunters



## CornStalker (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone planning on bear...errr, "Bar" hunting on Rich Mountiain WMA this season? I'll be making a scouting trip 28-29th, and I'm wondering if anyone has seen much yet this year.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 12, 2010)

How do you access rich mt.?it is surrounded by private property....


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 13, 2010)

Theres a F.S. road that runs right through through the middle of it. Turn off 515 in Cherry Log at Rock creek (Rock creek rd? I'm not sure) goes by checking stationends up on Stanley creek and Hwy. 60. Rich mtn. is the only local W.M.A. I've never hunted. I've fished over there a good bit. Anybody want to show me around?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2010)

On my topo I did find the road you refer to but it does not go through the middle I don't believe but along the top/North edge.  Now at Stanley Gap there is a forest service road 338 that does cut through the middle but it is shown as gated about 1/4 mile in.

Now before you get too far down the road out of Cherry Log there is a road to the right that goes down into the NW corner of the WMA before dead ending.  It ends near Blackwell cove and Aaron Mountain.  Looks like CR 258.  Contour lines are very close together.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 13, 2010)

Is there aopen road over around ray mountain anywheres back close to ellijay way?Also where in the world can you fish over there?I hiked up the mountain down from the check station almost at the old stanley farm and that little creek was to shallow to fish...i dont think water even went over my flip flops....LOL..if you hunt across from the check station on those 2 roads good luck...its straight up!
All the good looking hunting land lay past private property lines looked like to me....


----------



## dgmeadows (Aug 13, 2010)

Some family members have a cabin in Blue Ridge, so my brother, some other friends and I am planning to try Rich Mountain this year. I am wondering the same thing - how to access different areas. We plan to do some scouting in the next few weekends.  Anyone planning to hunt up there, give me a PM, maybe we can share info and help one another "drag" if anyone succeeds.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 14, 2010)

dgmeadows:
 I plan on scouting Rich Mt. the last weekend in August. I'll let you know what I find out about roads and any good sign. I hunted there last year one weekend during gun season. It's a bit tricky navigating all the private properties that line the WMA. 

I was told last year that much of the private property is being bought up by Florida folks. Probably summer vacation homes and such. The local hunters say that there is some bad blood between the two groups---I can't say for sure. But that's one of the things I want to check out when I go scouting. I would love to find some friendly land owners that would allow access to the WMA.

Your best bet is taking GA 515 to Rock Creek Road. From there you can take a the dirt road that goes through the northern section of WMA. I think that road used to go all the way through, but now it is blocked off at about 10miles. I've actually only travelled several miles of the road, so I can't verify that.

Be ready to hike, though! It's some rough terrain and there are few trails.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Aug 20, 2010)

*bear*

i was thinking about rich mnt today, and i  was wondering what the acorns look like in the area, is it going to be a good crop this year?


----------



## callaway (Aug 27, 2010)

Do they have Hogs as well?


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 27, 2010)

Plenty of hogs.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 31, 2010)

Ripple,
What part of the WMA have you seen hogs at? I've only hunted there a couple of times, and unfortunately I've only seen squirrels.


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 31, 2010)

DG,
Did you ever get a scouting trip to Rich Mtn?


----------

